# Lelit Anna or Gaggia Classic Pro



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

I've shortlisted these two. My heart is saying Gaggia, but might be Lelit be a better machine with its PID?


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Beanbag said:


> I've shortlisted these two. My heart is saying Gaggia, but might be Lelit be a better machine with its PID?


 As of now you won't be getting sensible answers, you've given no details about yourself. You might want to give other users who will advise you (I am inexperienced and therefore won't) additional information, such as:

- your budget

- your inclination to mod things (Gaggia can be modded in many ways including PID, thus increasing its capabilities)

- your inclination to buy second hand

- your inclination to repair faults should they occur (if you buy second hand, you won't have warranty cover)

- your coffee needs (how many at a time, how often, milk or not)

- your current situation (have you ever had espresso, are you a newbie, do you already have a machine with accessories you're keeping?)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Baffo said:


> As of now you won't be getting sensible answers, you've given no details about yourself. You might want to give other users who will advise you (I am inexperienced and therefore won't) additional information, such as:
> 
> - your budget
> 
> ...


 All the above plus do you have a suitable grinder that is capable of espresso grind coffee ?


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Sorry it was vague. I just want a cheapish machine to tide me over whilst my LMLM goes in for a service, and then after that I will take it to the office to replace the Dual Boiler that I just sold. It will get very little use, hence selling the DB, but I want to be able to make a nice milk based coffee, so I'd like reasonable steam.

I'm not that in to modifying, hence I'd sooner buy the new Classic with its proper steam wand, though I would/and have been, looking at second hand modified Classics as well with wand and PID upgrades. Still happy to consider both. I've always pondered over Lelit for some reason.

I have a Compak e5, and have just bought a Mazzer ZM. I may sell the e5 to help pay for it, and if I do, on the mornings I visit the office I will grind some beans at home using the ZM.

Thanks!


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

@Beanbag, I've got the Pro, can't speak for the Anna, but tbh they're both worlds apart from the Linea you're used to. 
I know you've stated youve said you aren't into modding, but despite your reluctance to mod if you get the Pro I'd strongly advise changing the relief valve spring to give you 9bar instead of nearly 15bar (10 min job) and using a basket other than the Gaggia supplied will also help, other than that I'd temp surf to get the best results. Steam from a standard Classic Pro will be poor compared to any DB machine, it'll do milk but you'd have to learn the technique, that's just one of the reasons I've fitted mine with a PID.

Hope that helps, I can answer most questions about using and living with the Pro you might have if you want. Cheers, DG.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I didn't know much about the Lelit Anna, so checked specs it of curiosity. It seems it has a few downsides to a new classic:

Panarello steam wand

Nonstandard 57mm group head (why?!)

On the plus side the pressure gauge is nice and so is the 250ml brass boiler (is the classic 120ml aluminium?)


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Deegee said:


> @Beanbag, I've got the Pro, can't speak for the Anna, but tbh they're both worlds apart from the Linea you're used to.
> I know you've stated youve said you aren't into modding, but despite your reluctance to mod if you get the Pro I'd strongly advise changing the relief valve spring to give you 9bar instead of nearly 15bar (10 min job) and using a basket other than the Gaggia supplied will also help, other than that I'd temp surf to get the best results. Steam from a standard Classic Pro will be poor compared to any DB machine, it'll do milk but you'd have to learn the technique, that's just one of the reasons I've fitted mine with a PID.
> 
> Hope that helps, I can answer most questions about using and living with the Pro you might have if you want. Cheers, DG.


 Sure, that's all fair enough and understood. Its just a stop gap for a week or two, and then will be used very infrequently. I'd really like decent steam - I didn't really even get that from my Sage DB. One of my favourite machines (other than my current machine of course) was my Fracino Cherub. Bit of a old brute, but performed well all round and steamed very well. Perhaps I should just be looking out for cheap one of those...


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

@Michael87 Gaggia North America state boiler capacity as 3.5Fl oz (105ml) so not big at all, but faster than 250ml I'd imagine.

@Beanbag I'm not sure where you are, but you might want to look at the Isomac located in London in the Sales section, the Pro is £400 plus any extras, the Isomac is £500, it's a HX iirc but will probably be better than either the Anna or the Pro.


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Beanbag said:


> Sorry it was vague. I just want a cheapish machine to tide me over whilst my LMLM goes in for a service, and then after that I will take it to the office to replace the Dual Boiler that I just sold. It will get very little use, hence selling the DB, but I want to be able to make a nice milk based coffee, so I'd like reasonable steam.
> 
> I'm not that in to modifying, hence I'd sooner buy the new Classic with its proper steam wand, though I would/and have been, looking at second hand modified Classics as well with wand and PID upgrades. Still happy to consider both. I've always pondered over Lelit for some reason.
> 
> ...


 Even though I've moved on from Sage, as I don't think they can produce "proper" espresso with the thermojet/thermocoil system, it may be worth considering the bambino plus if it's a stop gap and you're more concerned with milky drinks. The steam power is decent, far better than a classic for achieving good microfoam, and at the office you'll benefit from a quick start up (3 seconds). No mods required or temp surfing.

There is currently a 25% discount code available for Sage:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55674-25-off-sage-appliances/?do=embed&comment=821598&embedComment=821598&embedDo=findComment

The below video is worth a watch. All machines mentioned are included:


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks yes, I did consider it funnily enough. Let me take a closer look.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Baffo said:


> (I am inexperienced and therefore won't)


 You Sir are what's known as a "*Newbie*" ....*don't be ashamed of said status*....everyone was one at some point....instead *hold your head up high* and embrace said status; i know i do and *i'm not ashamed of being classed as a Newbie* (with respect to Coffee)....however there will come a point in which i'll have to ditch said moniker and accept a promotion 🙏


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Beanbag said:


> and have just bought a Mazzer ZM.


 Wow....you do know that your gonna have to give us a review/lowdown/video/other once you've had some time playing with it....i for one would love to hear your thoughts on this behemoth of a grinder....if grinders had nicknames i'd call it Godzirrrhhha :classic_tongue:


----------

